# Nismo



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Just taken delivery of my Nismo and what a car!! Coming from a Noble M400 to a F430, the GTR is what I should have been buying all these years! Still running it in (160 miles since Tuesday!) but hopefully will reach the 1,200 miles by the end of April.
A Y pipe modification has been mentioned to me and I wondered what the views were on this? I understand that due to the fact I am going to track her, I should opt for a resonated version but which one should I buy and can I get a Ti version?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You're going to track a Nismo? Good lad!! Use it for its intended purpose and not wrapped up hoping for more money.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

If you have a Nismo, surely it would come with the best exhaust setup from factory?

Bit different to the "standard" GT-R's.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I thought the Nismo came with a full Titanium exhaust system.

I've always loved the 360 Modena and spider. But they're still far more expensive then a GTR, running cost probably much higher too. And the GTR is more practical, safe and better equipped imo.

Enjoy it


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

R35 Nismo has an optional Titanium exhaust, if you didn't tick that box (and the dealer didn't make any mistakes) it'll be a normal stainless exhaust.

If you want a titanium exhaust, i'd highly recommend the HKS Superior Spec R:
HKS Superior Spec R GT-R R35 - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
6 in stock at the moment.

Product info:
SUPERIOR specR?GT-R

From that point on, you can start adding other parts to the point you'll need a remap, or the sound gets too much, for example:

Center Pipe, cat-less, unsilenced
HKS GTR R35 CENTRE Pipe No Silencer - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts

Center Pipe, cat-less, silenced
HKS GTR R35 CENTRE Pipe - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts

Let me know if you need any help with selecting parts and upgrades.
We keep almost all R35 parts in stock, from brakes to suspension, from exhausts to engine internals 

I'm willing to set you up with a special price for the GTROC, just send me a PM i'f you're interested.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes I had the Ti exhaust option (well it was the only one!!) but I have heard that losing the cats out of the Y pipe saves weight and can change the exhaust note (whether I want to change it or not I'm not sure yet!).


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok that explains, just gave HKS a call. They say that the exhaust system should be the same as a "normal" R35, only made from Titanium.

This means you can upgrade to the HKS center pipe with, or without silencer


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if you decat the front you will need a remap

It would be great to see your car, mine is decatted


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

get some pics up!


----------



## anissut1974 (Jul 10, 2013)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Lovely car! Lets us know when your coming out to play!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

You wouldn't need a remap for a y pipe change alone. I don't think the op is considering downpipes.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

He only has a Nismo when he posts some pics up, other wise I don't believe him:chuckle:

Bobby


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

bobbie said:


> He only has a Nismo when he posts some pics up, other wise I don't believe him:chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby



I support your theory Bobby  Haha.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Easter break...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> Easter break...


Schools broken up early.


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ok that explains, just gave HKS a call. They say that the exhaust system should be the same as a "normal" R35, only made from Titanium.
> 
> This means you can upgrade to the HKS center pipe with, or without silencer


Do I read that correctly? HKS Make the exhaust for Nismo?

This explains the Nissan + Nismo + HKS GTR tax at £10k or whatever it is, and it still has to be a standard size to beat emissions!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Subaruce said:


> Just taken delivery of my Nismo and what a car!! Coming from a Noble M400 to a F430, the GTR is what I should have been buying all these years! Still running it in (160 miles since Tuesday!) but hopefully will reach the 1,200 miles by the end of April.
> A Y pipe modification has been mentioned to me and I wondered what the views were on this? I understand that due to the fact I am going to track her, I should opt for a resonated version but which one should I buy and can I get a Ti version?


Congrats great purchase 

I would just love you to post this on the Pitonheads Noble forum :chuckle: they slated me on there when I tried to explain the virtues of the GTR

I too have a Nismo with Nismo titanium exhaust :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Schools broken up early.


Email address looks alright, he's probably at work, busy time of year for his type


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I call custard!


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

How do I post pictures from an I pad? Picked it up from dealer (on the coast) on Tuesday? Black Nismo. My details say Pearl black but all the US ones seem to be Jet black? Any ideas.


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

It also won't let me edit my profile?


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Also does anyone know the best place to get an indoor car cover? The one that came with the tracker and car mats package doesn't fit over the rear spoiler!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

To upload a pic on your iPad you just click the little paper clip symbol above the text box and add your picture. Simples :thumbsup:


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

There is no paper clip symbol?


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't even paste a picture in?


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

If the admin can turn on my posting attachments that would help.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If you click reply instead of quote or quick reply there is a Paperclip amongst the text editing options


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

I am afraid I don't have that icon? My profile says I can't post attachments!


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

The only way was to upload to my avatar!


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

School holiday over - to all those doubters! I am sure you get a load of wind ups, so I do understand. I still cannot upload photos apart from to my avatar? Also it won't let me join the GTROC as it states WorldPay has a problem. help!


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

It also states I belong to a user group which isn't allowed to edit their status?


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

You need 15 posts before you are allowed to upload pics.


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah - ok. Thank you.


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Was your car at Middlehurst in St Helen's a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

No - she came down from Sunderland 2 weeks ago to Bournemouth in fact.


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Argh right, saw one at Middlehurst while mine was getting its optimization service.


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Lucky chap - what is yours like now?? I'm hoping to get to 1,200 miles early May. What colour do you have? Have you been told to consider the Y pipe or is the noise better on full chat?


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Pics on way


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

oks I dont care who's it is, but finally a black nismo!!! looks superb!! BUT the picture taker NEEDS a better camera, looks like they have been taken on an iphone..BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. however it still looks ace!!! whats the deal with the number plate? thanks


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes was on my iPhone on Tuesday after driving her home. I will try and get some better shots this weekend as driving down to Chichester and may pop in to Goodwood. Number plate was just one I liked when I was hiding the age of my F430!


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Subaruce said:


> Lucky chap - what is yours like now?? I'm hoping to get to 1,200 miles early May. What colour do you have? Have you been told to consider the Y pipe or is the noise better on full chat?


Yeah its awesome mate, took me a bit of time to run it in but got there in the end. Cant wait for the summer months. I also went for black and yes I actually bought a non res Y Pipe but have just sold it and am going with a 102mm exhaust instead.


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

This obviously isn't the right place to post this, but I'm confused as to whether a normal booster seat can be used in the front seat for a 5 year old. There doesn't appear to be an airbag switch? I assume the Nismo has the same airbags etc. also what is recommended to clean the Ti exhaust pipes with?


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Subaruce said:


> Yes was on my iPhone on Tuesday after driving her home. I will try and get some better shots this weekend as driving down to Chichester and may pop in to Goodwood. Number plate was just one I liked when I was hiding the age of my F430!


I'm local to Chichester and goodwood. Would love to see this machine in the flesh.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Provided you put the front seat back a booster is OK. I found a recaro seat fitted in both the front and back. Cant remember which one but can have a look. Is it the full seat or just the booster bit your after. 

Car looks smashing by the way. You will have to bring it to a run way day I am organising and see what it can do.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

As for cleaning the pipes, I would imagine you would want a very soft cloth. I had a titanium exhaust on a skyline and used normal metal Polish but I suspect to get the best finish there is a particular Polish. Pwpro are a trader on here and excellent through reputation and very helpful. Perhaps drop them a pm.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Subaruce said:


> View attachment 74961


The new batmobile? Batman would be proud!!  

just need the plate


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks GTR mart. Yes I would love to bring her on a run. 
stixGTR I Am taking the family to see my parents for Easter, hence the booster seat question. They are in Eartham just off the A27. I wasn't sure if the Goodwood sprint was being held on Monday but was going to pop in. Else go to the Horsham car event?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it you could take of picture of that with any camera and it would still look amazing. Congrats


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi subaruce,

Congratulations excellent choice:chuckle:

Goodwood Easter sprint is on Monday,
Joe eagle will be they're in his black Gtr,he is also awaiting delivery of a nismo,so I'm sure he would love too see yours.

I would normally be they're in my r33,but currently have an r35 with a blown engine,so to save funds I'm not entered this year

I will be they're watching though,I will keep an eye out for the bat mobile.

Anthony Reid will win,he's driving a 2015 noble m600,that should be good to watch,also supposedly a 1500hp Audi a6 'v6 star' is entered.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, I've long been a white car man but that looks absolutely fantastic (and mean!) in black. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Paul,
Ok yes will see if I can earn enough brownie points to sneak a visit on Monday to Goodwood. I have done the sprint in my Caterham 7 and the speed of the GTR's is what first amazed me. Sorry to hear of your engine and hopefully see you Monday.
KR
Bruce


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it would be great to bring it to a meet and chat to other GTR owners

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/meetings-events-gatherings-uk-ireland.html

official Ace Café meets are well attended


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll head down Monday on the off chance. ***9786;


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Are you a GTR Virgin? What made you take the plunge for the Nismo over a standard model?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

POWER!!!!!!


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice purchase!

I'd like to see one in real life as pictures never do GTRs justice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think black is my new favourite colour. I did prefer the matte grey to white but now I'm undecided, that is one hell of a car.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks awesome, congrats :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it just me who doesn't like the look of the nismo at all?

No offence intended to the OP, but as stated above it looks like the batmobile and I'd rather not drive around in a batmobile! I don't like the lines of the rear bumper, I don't like the front bumper and I don't like the rear wing. Each time I see one it strikes me as a poorly modded normal GT-R.

I know it's supposed to be a halo version, and if left standard will probably be a decent investment but it just doesn't appeal to me at all. Sorry.

On the plus side it's really rare, I don't you'll cross another on the road!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey OP, congrats. The car looks awesome, it looks menacing in black, and having seen one in person, I can honestly say the pictures don't do it justice, you really have to see them in the flesh to appreciate how they look.

Well done mate.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats a beast! If I get one, I now know what colour i'd go for.

Thats Black btw lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> On the plus side it's really rare, I don't you'll cross another on the road!


Geographically, the OP is not that far away from Grimblin Gibbon (Neil Westley) so there is a good chance he could bump into another Nismo GT-R


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Then the plus side is that the OP likes it and it seems so does everyone else but me. 

I wish him health to drive it.

Me I'll stick with the "cheap" one.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adam, I don't think any of yours have ever been 'cheap', have they?:chuckle:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Never much liked the Nismo, but in black it does look nice. I still think the additional bodywork bits look a bit heavy handed but the black does seem to blend it off a bit more. Overall, a lovely car and pretty rare - well done to the OP.

I did think about getting one when I sold my GTR but £125k opens up a whole world of other cars and after three years in a GTR I wanted to try something different.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The trouble for me is its not £55k more than a normal Gtr. Even for the rarity. If it had gt3 RS pedigree it might almost be justifiable but it's not there yet for me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> The trouble for me is its not £55k more than a normal Gtr. Even for the rarity. If it had gt3 RS pedigree it might almost be justifiable but it's not there yet for me.


I agree it doesn't seem worth the extra £55k but as I am never going to get one it still looks very nice!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Any GTR should in theory look ugly as it breaks all the rules for what a sports car should look like. It shouldn't be aerodynamic if you go by looks but it is !

For me the fact its all wrong is what makes it right, the Nismo takes that a little further and I like the even more "bulkiness approach" as I think it still sits with what the GTR really is?

Some of the in between body kits with swoopy curvy front bumpers however start to loose the theme and move away from what the GTR is?

If you were to go the hole hog, although obscene, I most like the Bunny Rocket GTR or (Liberty Walk) as it still maintains that "its all wrong" but somehow works approach! 

I see Adamantiums stance on the price and although I would have liked a Nismo im struggling with 125-130k, at that level of spend I would probably take a standard new car, Rocket Bunny it 20k and spend the remaining 30k to be at about 700bhp with great suspension and brakes 

700BHP Rocket Bunny GTR or Nismo 

Either way congrats to all Nismo buyers  

You either Love it or Hate it ?


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Those modified GTRs look completely and utterly horrendous. What a waste of three lovely cars.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

DMH12 said:


> Those modified GTRs look completely and utterly horrendous. What a waste of three lovely cars.


Soz I like them and I am 50plus,Must :GrowUp:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn damn damn damn... The black colour takes it to a whole new level...  

Congrats on the purchase! :bowdown1:


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Subaruce said:


> View attachment 74961


Holy shit to the Batmobile Robin!!!!


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for all the feedback. It does seem to have a polarising effect with regard its price but most like the look and concept behind it. I'm not sure I know of another new car that I would fit in (tall rather than fat) at that money? I always wanted one and got a little lucky in securing one! Off on another drive in auto to Chichester - hopefully on the way back I will have breached the 300 miles.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

As long as you like it and enjoy it matey, it matters not a toss what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Is it just me who doesn't like the look of the nismo at all?


No it's not just you, but beauty is always in the eye of the beholder as they say, so respect to anyone that can afford one and buys one.

But to me it looks like what it is, a GT-R that's had its bumpers and skirts replaced with aftermarket. Looks a bit like a tart with too much red lipstick on a Saturday night. Tupperware also springs to mind. For an extra 50k I say no thanks. My guess is by this time next year the prices could have dropped by 30k.

But each to their own and all that, opinions are like arse holes, everyone's got one.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Good to meet you today Subaruce - car was looking awesome! I remember not being particularly bowled over by the pearl white demonstrator Nissan were showing at a few events, but the black looks fantastic.

The two GT-Rs that were running on track were going well too, as well as an Audi with a VR36DETT rumoured to be running twice the standard power, if not more. And glorious weather for it too. :thumbsup:

Andrew


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*urmmmm*

you lucky sod ,if only i could aford one just have to do with a my15 ,,,,I'm very envious mate .....good for you though :bowdown1:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

You can't beat a Nismo


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

WooHoo said:


> Good to meet you today Subaruce - car was looking awesome! I remember not being particularly bowled over by the pearl white demonstrator Nissan were showing at a few events, but the black looks fantastic.
> 
> The two GT-Rs that were running on track were going well too, as well as an Audi with a VR36DETT rumoured to be running twice the standard power, if not more. And glorious weather for it too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew and Bruce,

Sorry not to see you today,I would have loved to see the nismo,and so would have joe running the my11 Gtr as his nismo is due in August.

Well what a great nail biting sprint towards the end of the day:runaway:

Gary my12 Gtr had a great practice of 87 odd or so,1st timed run was an 88 odd,but his final was a 86.42.

Joe my11 Gtr had a bad practice of 90 odd,1st timed run of 87.19 but final run was 88 odd I think.

Anthony Reid who was in same class was running a factory/borrowed noble m600 not a brilliant practice 90 odd,1st run of 86.74 (with him accelerating,braking,reversing up pit lane at least 5 times before clerk of the course had a word)
His final run we saw him go out to warm tyres/brakes,then come around everyone queued up for they're run and more or less go straight out,and he did a 85.72,so he was chuffed as nuts thinking he'd won,

But Gary's 1st run was suspect and agreed timing was wrong,so he managed to get another official run,we told him he had to pick it up a bit more,and he did:bowdown1:he got an 85.42,the fastest I've ever seen a Gtr go round Goodwood,excellent:chuckle:

Poor old Anthony Reid was gutted

He did go out for an unofficial 3rd run and only got into the 87s,without any warming of tyres etc,so the GTRs are the best still.

In fact Gary's lap time took the fastest time of the day overall:bowdown1:

Well done to all.

Paul.


----------



## Subaruce (Mar 19, 2015)

Great to meet you Andrew and sorry not to have caught up with the others. An oil spill and then a broken down car used up my earnt brownie points time to watch unfortunately.
Excellent news on the fastest lap - well done Gary. I ill probably try and get my Nismo in next year so we could have two there!!
Now over the 300 miles so can use the paddles and open her up some more.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

purleskyline said:


> Hi Andrew and Bruce,
> 
> Sorry not to see you today,I would have loved to see the nismo,and so would have joe running the my11 Gtr as his nismo is due in August.
> 
> ...


Garry metcalf took me round goodwood 12 months ago..... He ain't scared at all ha ha ha ha ha he emailed me the official time sheets


----------

